# homemade food plot equipment



## guf54 (Oct 30, 2012)

I made a spike tooth harrow out of angle iron and railroad spikes a couple of years ago. I don't have pics right now but I could maybe get some in here later. It was a simple build and is nothing fancy but it tore up the ground good enough for me to get a small clover plot in.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

This is timely. I'm making a harrow this weekend out of about a 90 pound log, some chains, and a bunch of 3" lag bolts. Grass is all dead and I raked a bunch. Just want to scratch up the surface of the dirt.

I hope it works and the bolts don't wind up in my tires.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry no pics & no ideas for something you can make that will replace a disc. For a drag I cut down a few worthless cedars from a field we have full of them (usually pretty good size ones 10'-12'), hook a chain to them and drag them behind the four wheeler to lightly cover food plot seed. Works better than the four wheeler drag we have that is made for doing the same thing. Our four wheeler cultipacker (metal drum you add water too for weight) broke and since then i've been packing small plots (under an acre) with the four wheeler tires. Burns up some fuel but works fine. Bigger plots would take forever with this method.


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

thanks for the input so far..................anyone else?


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Mine worked but not great. Almost better off doing burn outs with the ATV. Sanyasi definitely getting me some discs.


----------



## straightedge (Jun 7, 2013)

I have cleared areas of brush with weighted chainlink fence just takes several passes.


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Simple drag. I add cinder blocks before using behind atv


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

This is the sod buster I made... I have a 3rd shovel that goes in the middle








Spike harrow I finished up today.... Waterjet machine sure does help!


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

wow that looks great . what did you use to make that?


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

ktquinn44 said:


> wow that looks great . what did you use to make that?


which one?


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

REDVANES said:


> which one?


Your harrow looks pretty good. Usually they angle the teeth back some so they clean out and don't drag as bad. Should work.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah I wanted to use it as more of a "ripper". Can't afford a disc harrow And all those materials I had laying around... We'll see In a couple weeks


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

your harrow........ what did u make that out of? did u weld it?


----------

